# kann ich 2 netzteile gleichzeitig hernehmen??



## m2dx (24. Oktober 2007)

hi hab n problem mit meinem jetzigen pc. bei spielen geht irgendwann der saft aus und zeigt an ich solle das kabel zur graka überprüfen...mit dem stimmt aber alles. dachte dass es vll. an zu wenig strom liegen könnte. hab nur n 250watt in dem aldi pc und noch n 250watt teil daheim liegen. kann ich mit dem zweiten vll. die festplatten betreiben??? ich weiß is ne komische frage, will aber in das teil nich wirklich geld reinstecken...


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

Das kannste machen, solang du genug Platz hast im Tower ist das kein Problem. Dürfte nur mit dem Ein- und Ausschalten nen Problem werden. 

EG


----------



## HeNrY (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hätte da Bedenken wegen verschiedenen Spannungen, zwei Netzteile produzieren nie genau die selben Spannungen.

Warten wir mal auf ein paar Leute die sowas schonmal gemacht haben.


----------



## m2dx (24. Oktober 2007)

wieso?? @ eg

@ henry: is sogar 2mal das gleiche


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

Na wie willste denn das steuern, dass das zweite Netzteil angeht wenn der PC starten soll und dann wieder abschaltet wenn der PC aus ist? Du hast doch aufm Mainboard dafür nur einen Stecker bzw. Anschluss.

EG


----------



## m2dx (24. Oktober 2007)

******** stimmt....ich hab aber noch n zweites mainboard


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

... aha und wie willste da den Powerschalter drücken? Auf gut Deutsch, das würde ich einfach mal lassen. *g*

EG


----------



## m2dx (24. Oktober 2007)

ja ich denke das is ziemlich bescheuert  aber wenn ich beide pc´s laufenhab und bei dem einen das netzteil für den andren hernehme müssts evtl gehn  aber das lass ich glaub ich lieber...


----------



## mixn_mojo (24. Oktober 2007)

Naja, wenn das zweite Netzteil die ganze Zeit laufen kann und dementsprechend die Festplatten auch, reicht es einfach zwei Leitungen des ATX Steckers mit ner Büroklammer kurzzuschließen.
http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/casemodding0/hardware-netzteil.html

Falls nicht, solltest du sowas probieren:

http://www.hardwareoc.at/Netzteil_an_Netzteil.htm


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2007)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich hätte da Bedenken wegen verschiedenen Spannungen, zwei Netzteile produzieren nie genau die selben Spannungen.



Richtig und so kann man zwischen 2 Potentialen auch noch leichte Spannungen haben, was nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen ist und die Hardware schädigen kann...


----------



## m2dx (24. Oktober 2007)

wow super danke. hab alles was ich brauch. werd ich morgen mal ausprobieren. sag euch dann obs wirklich funst 

ich lass damit meine festplatte und cardreader laufen. schau dir mal die links an da scheint das relativ schlüssig zu sein @ stefan


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Oktober 2007)

Habe hier nen ATX-Power-Adapter von meinem Stacker STC-T01. Wäre günstig zu haben


----------



## |L1n3 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab schon seit zwei Jahren  2 Netzteil im DUAL-Betrieb. Die beiden Kontakte kurzschliessen ist doof weil das zu schäden führen kann. Ich habs so das man eben diese beiden Kontakte der beiden Netzteile verbindet. Man sollte aber beachten das man keinen elektrischen Kontakt unten den Netzteilen herstellt da wenn man mal vergisst einem Netzteil Stromzufuhr zu geben das andere Netzteil das 1. wieder wett machen muss  und 2. der Strom im Netzteil ohne Strom wieder in 230 Volt rückgewandelt wird !


----------



## m2dx (24. Oktober 2007)

@|line

wie hast du das genau gebastelt?? hab das andre scchon ausgebaut und das grüne und schwarze kabel gefunden. wie muss ich das jez genau machen??
 geht das evtl. dass ich bei dem einen die isolierung an ner stelle öffne und das verbingunskabel drumzwirble und dann wieder isoliere?? wie hast du das? kleine anleitung wär klasse


----------



## Klutten (24. Oktober 2007)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier gleich einer mit seinem Leben herum experimentiert, nur um ein paar Euro zu sparen. Basteln macht zwar eine Menge Spass, beachte aber immer, dass es in Netzteilen Bauteile gibt, die auch nach längerer Ausschaltzeit noch Strom führen. Meinst du nicht, ein neues Netzteil, vielleicht auch ein gebrauchtes, löst dein Problem auf einfachere und billige Weise?


----------



## HtPC (24. Oktober 2007)

Mal ganz was anderes, um wieviele Festplatten geht es den?

Bei 9W pro Platte oder Laufwerk, ist das ja auch nicht die wirkliche Entlastung.

Ich kenne nicht die genaue Hardware, aber der mit einer Grafik aufgerüstete Büro PC scheint nicht das beste Netzteil zu haben.

Wären da nicht 43Euro für ein gutes Netzteil nicht sichere, als sich durch basteln auch noch den PC abzufackel.


----------



## Imens0 (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke wenn man ein wenig Ahnung von Elektronik hat dann könnte das schon klappen mit den 2 Netzteilen. Man müsste halt einen Potentialausgleich machen, indem man die GND Leitungen verbindet. dann sind die 12V bei beiden NTs exakt gleich. Die 5V Schiene ist ja bei den Festplattensteckern auch dabei also wird die Masse dort ebenfalls mit der Masse von der 12V Leitung verbunden sein.....müsste klappen, aber eben nur wenn man weiß was man tut. Ansonsten würde ich die Finger davon lassen, kann die Hardware beschädigen und gesund für den Körper wirds auch nicht sein.


----------



## Friday (25. Oktober 2007)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon seit zwei Jahren 2 Netzteil im DUAL-Betrieb. Die beiden Kontakte kurzschliessen ist doof weil das zu schäden führen kann. Ich habs so das man eben diese beiden Kontakte der beiden Netzteile verbindet. Man sollte aber beachten das man keinen elektrischen Kontakt unten den Netzteilen herstellt da wenn man mal vergisst einem Netzteil Stromzufuhr zu geben das andere Netzteil das 1. wieder wett machen muss und 2. der Strom im Netzteil ohne Strom wieder in 230 Volt rückgewandelt wird !


Sorry - das mit dem Rückwärtswandeln kann ich bei PC-Netzteilen leider nicht glauben:

Wir reden von Schaltnetzteilen und das bedeutet, daß auf der Hochspannungsseite der Zerhacker sitzt. Der ist aber nötig, damit ich Wechselspannung habe damit diese vom Trafo umtransformiert wird. Wenn ich die Hochspannung oder/und den Zerhacker abgeschaltet habe, dann transformiert da nichts mehr.
Entweder hast Du durch ÜBertreiben nur Warnen wollen oder Du hast Dir da etwas aus den Fingern gesogen.

Grundsätzlich muß das auch mit parallelgeschalteten Schaltnetzteilen funktionieren wenn die Toleranzen der NTs nicht zu weit voneinander abweichen. Das ist allerdings eine Grundvoraussetzung.

Wer davon keine Ahnung hat, so daß er hier im Forum nach Erklärungen sucht, der sollte die zum Teil lebensgefährlichen Experimente besser lassen.


----------



## m2dx (25. Oktober 2007)

jo ich denke da lass ich mal n kumpel ran der is elektriker und kennt sich da bestimmt besser aus. wenn der meint dass es schwachsinn is kauf ich mir halt doch n neues. danke an alle!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2007)

Naja, die meisten "Elektriker" kloppen eh nur den ganzen Tag Schlitze und packen da Kabel rein, umsonst schimpft man die auch nicht Elektro*installateur*, 'nen Büroinformations/Multimediaelektroniker* wär 'ne bessere Quelle...

*Radio-Fernseh Techniker


----------



## Kovsk (25. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten "Elektriker" kloppen eh nur den ganzen Tag Schlitze und packen da Kabel rein, umsonst schimpft man die auch nicht Elektro*installateur*, 'nen Büroinformations/Multimediaelektroniker* wär 'ne bessere Quelle...
> 
> *Radio-Fernseh Techniker



Naja, also das machen wir net, und wir in unserer Firma sind  Elektroinstallateure, und das Kabel reinziehen und Schlitze kloppen ist vtl. auch von den Restlichen Firmen nur 40% der Arbeit. Das ganze zu verklemmen dauert länger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. November 2007)

@l1n3:
hätte da auch gern näheres...

wie stellst du sicher, dass es keinen elektrischen kontakt gibt?
die beiden hauptverbraucher (cpu, grafikkarte) sind ja leider immer übers bord verbunden, ohne dass man was ändern kann.
auch die ganzen signalleitungen verbinden die hardware elektrisch - und gerade da will man keine fehlströme haben.

Imens0: "wenn man ahnung hat..." - hast du welche und bist du dir sicher, dass das a) klappt und soll das b) auch unterschiede bei anderen spannungen ausgleichen, oder nur das grundpotential? (bringt einem ja nichts, wenn 0v bei beiden gleich ist, aber 12v einmal 11,8 und einmal 12,3v drüber liegt und man dann 0,5v fehlstrom hat...)


(und ehe jetzt einer mitm euro-umdrehen kommt: mein aktuelles netzteil hat nen neupreis von 1/w, ne echte alternative gibts nicht. da macht es nen unterschied, ob man es wegen etwas zu wenig 12v komplett austauscht oder mitm einfachen 12v block ergänzt)


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, die meisten "Elektriker" kloppen eh nur den ganzen Tag Schlitze und packen da Kabel rein, umsonst schimpft man die auch nicht Elektro*installateur*, 'nen Büroinformations/Multimediaelektroniker* wär 'ne bessere Quelle...
> 
> *Radio-Fernseh Techniker



bin ich dagegen... und fühl mich angegriffen   wir haben z.b. auch in schulen  netzwerke installiert...JEDER beruf geht mit der zukunft mit



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @l1n3:
> hätte da auch gern näheres...
> 
> wie stellst du sicher, dass es keinen elektrischen kontakt gibt?
> ...



wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe brauchst du keine bedenken haben. denn du schließt ja nur einen atx -stecker ans mobo an. die brück die du zwischen den atx steckern ziehst, ist nur eine schaltspannung die das zweite  NT einschaltet. da du dann die geräte mit den molex-steckern und der gleichen die geräte versorgst ist das kein problem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2007)

ich schließe nur den atx-stecker am mobo an, dass stimmt.
aus dem laufen dann z.b. ein paar 12v und 5v leitungen zum grafikkartenslot.
dann stecke ich den molex stecker vom zweiten netzteil an die grafikkarte.
die hat somit kontakt zu beiden netzteilen...
und selbst ein laufwerk: sata/pata arbeiten ja auch mit einer bestimmten spannung ich vermute mal, dass die sehr primitiv in einem festen verhältniss aus 5v/12v erzeugt wird.
wenn jetzt das laufwerk und der controller an unterschiedlichen 5/12v leitungen hängen...?

(die graka ist aber eher das problem. laufwerke&bord&cpu schafft mein hauptnetzteil sicherlich noch ein weilchen, nur grakas werden halt immer hungriger und ich hab keine ahnung, welche leitungen da wo welchen kontakt haben)


----------



## |L1n3 (6. November 2007)

Also klar kann man nicht ausschliessen das es elektrischen kontakt gibt zwischen den Netzteilen .. 
Aber ich benutzte das jetzt schon fast zwei Jahre lang und es geht noch alles


----------



## Friday (6. November 2007)

Die Masseleitung ist sowieso über das Gehäuse und den Schutzleiter des Stromversorgungssteckers miteinander verbunden. Das kann man auch dann nicht verhindern wenn mann es wollte.
Wenn nun beispielsweise die 5V-Leitungen der beiden Netzteile miteinander direkt verbunden werden würden, dann würde das "härtere" Netzteil den größeren Teil der Last übernehmen - egal an welchem NT diese angeschlossen ist oder über welche Umwege diese Verbindung hergestellt wird. Dadurch ergibt sich nun, daß die beiden NTs und auch der Rechner keinen Schaden nehmen, aber nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, daß die Leistungen der beiden NTs einfach komplett addiert werden kann.
Wenn ich z.B. zwei 300W-NTs parallelschalte, dann habe ich immer deutlich unter 600W Gesamtleistung bevor das erste NT abschaltet und dann das zweite natürlich sofort wegen Überlast hinterher.

Da die NTs beim Einschalten unterschiedlich schnell stabile Spannungen liefern, sollte man das langsamere NT am Board anschliessen und vor allen Dingen die Graka über dasselbe NT anschließen, damit sich keine Ausgleichsströme über das Board ausbilden können, die das Board zerstören könnten. Sollte die Leistung von NT1 dafür nicht ausreichen, so sollte es trotzdem so angeschlossen werden und NT2 dann direkt mit NT1 verbunden werden, also die Gelben Leitungen (12V) einfach zusammenklemmen. Ansonsten: Das 2. NT braucht nicht, darf aber, direkt parallel geschaltet werden. Es funktioniert und ist nicht schädlich, die Laufwerke und was sonst so noch am Rechner hängt über das 2.NT zu versorgen ohne die NTs direkt parallel zu schalten. (Es ist dem einzelnen Transistor egal woher die Elektronen kommen die ihn ansteuern.)


----------



## Friday (6. November 2007)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich schließe nur den atx-stecker am mobo an, dass stimmt.
> aus dem laufen dann z.b. ein paar 12v und 5v leitungen zum grafikkartenslot.
> dann stecke ich den molex stecker vom zweiten netzteil an die grafikkarte.
> die hat somit kontakt zu beiden netzteilen...


Genau diese Anschlußvariante ist gefährlich, weil es dann über die dünnen Leiterbahnen auf dem Board zu Ausgleichsströmen kommen kann, die durch die Leiterbahnen auf dem Board oder der Graka nicht übertragen werden könnten. Der Totalschaden des Boards oder der Graka wäre die Folge.
Daher: Board und Graka an einem NT anschließen und dies NT durch das andere NT stützen.


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. November 2007)

Dann können diese Art von NTs also alle Mobo und Graka-Killer genannt werden... 
Never... ich glaube nicht, das die von dir genannten Ausgleichsströme, wenn die technisch überhaupt möglich sind( eine simple Diode könnte das nämlich schon verhindern)entstehen.
Zudem würde das 2 NT überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr machen, wenn ich es nicht zur SLI-Unterstützung oder Garaka-Unterstützung verwenden kann. Denn wenn ein NT nach deiner Rechnung, nur Laufwerke und Lüfter unterstützt dürfte, wäre das erste NT immer noch mit CPU, Mobo und Grakas überfordert.


----------



## Friday (7. November 2007)

Wie kommst Du darauf? Genau das verlinkte NT hat die von mir geforderte Verbindungsleitung "zur Synchronisierung" der NTs.


----------



## Iron-Shio (7. November 2007)

Stimmt...war also nen schlechtes Beispiel von mir. Abgesehen davon war das nicht meine ganze Aussage. 
Ich habe nach in bischen googeln auch keine Beispiel gefunden, wo 2 Netzteil für die Zerstörung von Mobo oder/und Graka verantwortlich gemacht wurden... wenn du da was hast, link es bitte. Ich würde mir da gern ein Bild von machen, weil ich das wirklich nicht glauben kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2007)

@friday:
huh, dass ist ja mal ne vollkommen konträre meinung, zu allem, was ich bislang gehört habe - aber eine durchaus angenehme, da einfach und effektiv umsetzbar 

worüber ich mir aber gedanken mache: was passiert, wenn beide netzteile größere unterschiede in den spannung aufweisen?
nehmen wir an, netzteil1 gibt @12v normalerweise 12,3v (ohne last) aus, netzteil2 nur 11,95v (auch ohne last).
wenn ich jetzt beide 12v leitungen kurzschließe, hab ich bei keiner/wenig last einen strom, der von 12,3 zu 11,95v fließt, also in verkehrter richtung durchs netzteil. oder es fließt gar kein strom, wenn gegenrichtung bei schaltnetzteilen gar nicht geht - bei beiden fällen stellt sich die frage, ob ein netzteil dass über jahre verträgt? (mindestlast?)

(und gerade bei meinen plänen, nur die 12v leitung zu unterstützen, würde ich auf einen vermutlich nicht wirklich hoch-stabilisierten 12v ziegel zurückgreifen, nicht aufn atx netzteil. könnte also ein noch deutlich größerer unterschied sein)


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. November 2007)

Spannung = Unterschied zwischen 2 Potentialen.


Wenn du 2 positive Spannungen hast, nehmen wir einfach mal +3,3V und +5V (gegen Masse) hast zwischen diesen beiden Potentialen ein Potential von 1,7V, ist also u.U. nicht unerheblich...


----------



## Friday (7. November 2007)

@iron-shio: Nein, ich kann Dir kein Bild geben wo das passiert wäre. Es mag auch sein, daß das von mir dargestellte Risiko nicht besteht. Ich würde das gern zu Ende diskutieren:
- Die beiden größten Verbraucher sind CPU und GraKa.
- Die Stromversorgung für die CPU wird von einem oder mehreren parallelgeschalteten Kontakten des großen Board-Stromversorgungssteckers zur Spannungsaufbereitung auf dem Board und von da dann weiter zur CPU geschickt. Da kann es nicht zu Ausgleichsströmen kommen. Es entsteht aber durch den Spannungsabfall auf den Leiterbahnen und an den Steckerkontakten und in den Stromleitungen des NTs ein Spannungstiefpunkt auf dem Board. An diesem Ort ist die Spannung also relativ niedrig.
- Die Stromversorgung der Graka kommt über zwei Wege: Einmal den 12V-Direktstecker des NTs an der GraKa und dann über das Board zur GraKa. Ich vermute, daß es Direktverbindungsleitungen vom Stromversorgungsstecker auf dem Board zur Graka gibt - das ist aber sowieso layoutabhängig und somit bei jedem Board leicht anders. Nun kommt es auf die GraKa an, ob da die beiden Stromquellen nun einfach parallelgeschaltet werden oder ob jede Stromversorgung zu einer eigenen Spannungsaufbereitung für die GraKa geführt wird. Dass weiß ich nicht und daher muß ich den schlechtesten Fall annehmen und der wäre die einfache Parallelschaltung der beiden Eingänge.

Jetzt nehmen wir also mal an, daß ich zwei NTs verwende und die nicht über besondere Stecker verbinde. Dann nehmen wir mal an, daß das NT mit dem Stecker auf dem Board eine niedrigere Spannung hätte als das NT an der GraKa. Dann würde es dazu kommen, daß vom Zusatz-NT-aus über die GraKa und das Board auch die CPU mit versorgt werden würde. Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Boards nicht dafür gebaut sind, diese Ströme zu treiben.

Genau an der Stelle sehe ich das Risiko und daher warne ich davor, mehrere NTs ohne zusätzliche Ausgleichsleitung zur Versorgung von Board und GraKa zu verwenden.

Für alle Bauteile die nur einen Versorgungsspannungsanschluß haben ist das aber egal, sofern ein gemeinsames Bezugspotential, die Masse=Erde=Minus vorhanden und verbunden ist.

@ruyven_macaran: Mach Dir über die Mindestlast keine Sorgen. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe kann der Strom nicht rückwärts durch das Schlatnetzteil fließen denn da sind wirklich Dioden drinn die das verhindern würden. Nun mußt Du nur wissen, daß die Spannung der NTs bei zunehmender Belastung _am Ende der Leitungen_ ausgehend von der Leerlaufspannung immer weiter sinkt. Wenn nun die Last steigt, sinkt natürlich die Spannung des NTs mit der höheren Leerlaufspannung auch und sinkt irgendwann unter die Spannung des NTs mit der nierdrigeren Spannung. Dann speisen beide NTs.
Diese Arbeitspunkte sind sicher nicht die wirtschaftlichsten Arbeitspunkte und es sind Bastellösungen, aber es funktioniert.
Bei sowas muß immer berücksichtigt werden, daß die Gesamtleistung deutlich kleiner ist als die Summe der Einzelleistungen. Es sollten ausschließlich NTs mit Überlastsicherung eingesetzt werden wie es normale PC-NTs sind.


----------



## Iron-Shio (7. November 2007)

Da besteht keine Gefahr, da die Grakas nur nach Bedarf über die 12V Stecker ziehen und das ist erst der Fall, wenn der Slot der Graka volllast fährt. Und wie gesagt, eine simple Diode mag diese Spannungen aufhalten und wenn ich das weis, wissen die das längst  
Ich finde auch du vermutest  ziemlich viel.  Nichts für Ungut. 

Ich wollt keine Bild... nur einen Fall, wo das schon mal passiert ist. Ich denke weiter das das keine Probleme macht, aber wenn man sicher gehen will, sollte man vielleicht die NTs synchronisieren und dann kann mann ja auch nach deiner Vorstellung, die NT-Versorgungen mischen. Hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden? 

Durch zu niedrige Spannung wird keine Bauteil kaputt gehen. Das Board würden wahrscheinlich einfach nicht funktionieren. Und der CPU überhaupt nicht darunter leiden.


----------



## HtPC (7. November 2007)

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz. Egal ob das nun klappt mit den zwei Netzteilen oder nicht, wie sieht den sowas aus. 
Es funktioniert, wenn es den klappt, ja nur als "fliegender Aufbau", oder hat das Gehäuse so viel Platz an der richtigen Stelle, um es dauerhaft einbauen zu können.

Mir persönlich wäre so ein "Provisorium" ein Dorn im Auge.
Von der Prozedur zum Start oder Herunterfahren des Pc mal abgesehen, der dann ja zweit "Triebwerke" zünden muß.


----------



## Iron-Shio (7. November 2007)

Ich habe (bald, warte begierig auf ihn) den Lian Li A10 hat Platz für 2 NTs und naja... ich werde passiv-aktive NTs betreiben... die sind nicht zu hören.  
Es gibt Möglichkeiten und Wege.^^

Aber ich gebe zu... ich brauch keine zwei NTs...aber ich will sie einfach HABEN


----------



## HtPC (7. November 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> I
> 
> Aber ich gebe zu... ich brauch keine zwei NTs...aber ich will sie einfach HABEN



Also eine "Machbarkeits-Studie"

Viel Glück.. ähh Spaß:sm_B-):

Gruß
HtPC

ich denke über das Ergebnis gibt es hier Bericht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. November 2007)

also bei mir im gehäuse bleibt genug platz, ich plane ja kein atx-netzteil, sondern was deutlich kompakteres zu verwenden, dass dann in nen 5,25" schacht passen soll


----------



## Friday (8. November 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Da besteht keine Gefahr, da die Grakas nur nach Bedarf über die 12V Stecker ziehen und das ist erst der Fall, wenn der Slot der Graka volllast fährt.


Wenn das so ist, dann ist das ja gut und es gibt kein Risiko. Weißt Du das? Ich weiß nicht ob das bei allen GraKas so ist.



Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, eine simple Diode mag diese Spannungen aufhalten und wenn ich das weis, wissen die das längst
> Ich finde auch du vermutest ziemlich viel.  Nichts für Ungut.


Das weiß ich auch. Ich habe nur kein allgemeines Vertrauen in die Elektronik-Entwickler da ich selbst zu viel davon weiß:oink:
Die Vermutungen sind nötig gewesen um das Szenario aufzuzeigen. 



Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Ich wollt keine Bild... nur einen Fall, wo das schon mal passiert ist. Ich denke weiter das das keine Probleme macht, aber wenn man sicher gehen will, sollte man vielleicht die NTs synchronisieren und dann kann mann ja auch nach deiner Vorstellung, die NT-Versorgungen mischen. Hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden?


Ja.



Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Durch zu niedrige Spannung wird keine Bauteil kaputt gehen. Das Board würden wahrscheinlich einfach nicht funktionieren. Und der CPU überhaupt nicht darunter leiden.


Es würde nichts zerstört werden. Das habe ich so nicht gemeint. Ich wollte zum Ausdruck bringen, daß an dieser Stelle eine große Energiesenke vorhanden ist und bei den beschriebenen Spannungsverhältnissen würde die Versorgung der CPU mit über die GraKa geführt werden. Ob das die Leiterbahnen auf dem Board abkönnen...?

Wenn es nicht relevant ist, dann kannst Du ja auch auf die Zusammenschaltung verzichten und es funktioniert alles problemlos.

Das Thema mit dem synchronen Starten der beiden NTs ist ja sowieso oben im Thread schon geklärt worden - das sollte für einen Bastler ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## Oliver (8. November 2007)

ICh hab mir keinen einzigen Post durchgelesen, das kommt später. Ich habe schon vor einigen Jahren 2 Netzteile zusammen benutzt, da 1 mit der Last nicht zurecjtkam. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Wenn man allerdings beide Grafikkarte an unterschiedlichen Netzteilen anschließt soll es unter Umständen zum sofortigen Tod einer Grafikkarte führen. Ist angeblich schon einigen Leuten passiert, anderen widerum nicht. Als es noch keine leistungsfähigen Netzteile oberhalb der 1kw-Klasse gab, war das Zusammenschalten von 2 Netzteilen bei Extrem-Übertaktern gängige Praxis.


----------



## bad_beaver (8. November 2007)

geht hatte das auch mal, lief ganz ordentlich, aber mir hingen da dann doch zu viele kabel^^

also falls du die kabel von pin 13+14? (grünes und schwarzes kabel auf der klammerseite) kappst und dann auf die gleichen kabel des am mainboard angeschlossenen netzteils lötest, starten die auch beide über den power-button deines gehäuses.

mfg


----------

